# Army Builder



## kelmar40k (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anyone know of any major tournament where Army Builder is required? My local shop is starting to require it and personally, I just don't care for the program much less pay 40 for it. Would rather spend 40 on models or paints. 

Anyone else have this happen at their local club?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Nope. Some stores carry it in my area but do not require it for organised play. I usuallytype up my list and print it out when I go play.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I have encountered a few independent tournaments where it is one of three or four prescribed formats.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

That's really surprising, wouldn't an itemized excel print out work? It's not like Army Builder can't be faked/cheated.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Agreed a good spreadsheet should be just as acceptable. And besides with the availability of open office and google docs every with computer access can make a clean slick army list.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That seems a bot odd. Its not official GW product so why stipulate that it 'has' to be used. I have known tournaments where it is accepted, but this is always with the caveat that the validity of your list is your responsability and any mistakes made by Army builder will not be an excuse if the list is not valid.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Arcane said:


> That's really surprising, wouldn't an itemized excel print out work? It's not like Army Builder can't be faked/cheated.


The explanation for a set list of formats I received was that it makes it easier for the referees to scan the lists if they are all laid out the same way instead of however a player decides to lay it out in excel.

Of course, no Army Builder allows you to tweak so many layout settings it is a little less useful for that unless you specify default Army Builder layout.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Ahh that makes sense. Well Kelmar I am heading to Germany next week but I have a legit copy of AB and if you send me you're detailed list, and make sure it's proof read, before then I would be happy to email you a PDF of your list.

Same goes for anyone but please don't request unless you are heading to a tourney or some such and really need it. Life is busy lol!


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

I have not seen it and can understand it's premise. Army Builder is great, usually, for quickly scanning points. Though I will say it charges 28 points for a meltagun on 5 man BA squads for some reason so it certainly isn't infallible. For that reason alone I would argue against making it required.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

It happens at mine, but they have a computer with army builder on it that everyone can use.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Lucio said:


> I have not seen it and can understand it's premise. Army Builder is great, usually, for quickly scanning points. Though I will say it charges 28 points for a meltagun on 5 man BA squads for some reason so it certainly isn't infallible. For that reason alone I would argue against making it required.


From the Army Builder 40k Datafile FAQ

ba2. When selecting the meltagun in a Blood Angels Assault Squad, the indicated cost for a melatgun of 10 points changes into 28 points after selection - of course the unit costs increases by the same value. Same happens with the Flamer - changes from 5 to 23 points and Plasmagun from 15 to 33 points. This doesn't seem accurate. Why are the files like this?

When taking a meltagun on an assault marine the Attack(A) value will change on the profile. A new line is added to the unit with a new model, the squad would now be one model larger than it was before. To relsolve your problem all you need to do is use the "-" on the base unit to lower the count back to your intended squad size.

I.e it is because a new model is added to the squad.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

I have to admit, I have been thinking of writing an online (free) Space marine Army Builder based on the existing codex

I have been writing up some nice templates that it could print out - including a front spec sheet - and detail for the rear.... hmmm let me take some pics....

(image unavailable at present)



(image unavailable at present)



The idea being simple - after the web-building process you will have two print out options - fancy and basic - this is the fancy - obviously

The print out will be a constructed PDF based on your Army Selection.

So far I have tech-sheet templates for 


Space Marine Codex Astartes - Assault Squad.doc
Space Marine Codex Astartes - Command Squad.doc
Space Marine Codex Astartes - Devastatorl Squad.doc
Space Marine Codex Astartes - Dreadnought - Iron Clad.doc
Space Marine Codex Astartes - Dreadnought - Venerable.doc
Space Marine Codex Astartes - Dreadnought.doc
Space Marine Codex Astartes - Rhino - Razorback.doc
Space Marine Codex Astartes - Rhino.doc
Space Marine Codex Astartes - Scout Squad.doc
Space Marine Codex Astartes - Tactical Squad.doc
Space Marine Codex Astartes - Terminator Assault Squad.doc
Space Marine Codex Astartes - Terminator Squad.doc
Space Marine Codex Astartes - Vanguard Veteran Squad.doc

I figure it might take me a couple of months to get the online software up and running - if Heresy would like - they would be welcome to host / integrate it.

Once the prototype moves to beta - other members can add to it and create / add more units / races and complete codex entries.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

You are entering some very dangerous waters there Zetronus, I think you are well outside the forum rules and starting to head down the GW IP sledgehammer route.

I'd recommend removing that post.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

@Magpie

I am sorry - I don't understand how the GW IP applies to that - the images and information used are available from the GW website.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Read the forum rules mate you're not permitted to post point lists.

From the GW website under conditions of use.

"You also agree:

- Not to reproduce, duplicate, or copy any part of our site without our express permission."

I'd check all this with a Mod at least delete it for now , check with a mod and if they say OK then repost.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

I have removed the front pages that contain said information - 

I don't want to derail this thread - only to help - so, wheres the nearest friendly MOD I can have a chat with?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Have a look on the home page of the forums mate, it tell you who is online and who are the mods.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> From the Army Builder 40k Datafile FAQ
> 
> ba2. When selecting the meltagun in a Blood Angels Assault Squad, the indicated cost for a melatgun of 10 points changes into 28 points after selection - of course the unit costs increases by the same value. Same happens with the Flamer - changes from 5 to 23 points and Plasmagun from 15 to 33 points. This doesn't seem accurate. Why are the files like this?
> 
> ...


Ah, I see. Thank you.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Now what would be nice were if GW came out with an army list template that anyone can print out and share which makes a standard format to hand write out a list. That way any tourney could easily require one.

Kind of like a blank character sheet for DnD


----------

